# March cook of the month!



## texasgirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Congratulations, James{Maidrite}
You deserve buddy!!!

Party time!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 13, 2006)

Very many congrates to you Maidrite!  Been a long time, , but well Im sure you deserve it...**snicker**  Enjoy the fame while you can......hugs!


----------



## wasabi (Mar 13, 2006)

James!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

Yipppeeee!!!


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

A WARM CONGRATS TO YOU JAMES!  YOU CERTAINLY DESERVE IT!  WE LOVE HAVING YOU WITH US AT DC!


----------



## amber (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats James!


----------



## callie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Mr. James, Sir!  Congratulations!!  *

*May I have your autograph??? *


----------



## licia (Mar 13, 2006)

Congratulations! Your humor sometimes amazes me - sometimes escapes me. But I appreciate it all.  Are you sharing the recipe mentioned in your tribute?


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats! How will you celebrate? Maybe some fava beans a nice chianti??? 

(oh wait, I thought I was in the "Famous Movie Lines" thread for a sec... LOL)


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 13, 2006)

I always enjoy Maidrite's posts so much.  It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.  Congratulations!

BC


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 13, 2006)

yay for James!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank You all for the Kind words, and I would like to take this time to Thank all The Site Helpers, MJ,GB,Alix and Andy R. for the all the hard work they do. Thank You All for being my Family !  
May God Bless each and everyone of you and watch over you. 
and of course "HAVE A MAIDRITE DAY" !


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 14, 2006)

How COOL for you!!!!!Much Congrats!!!IT's always a pleasure reading your posts!!Always stay well -be well and Keep on cooking!!! Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## GB (Mar 14, 2006)

Way to go James!!! Now lets hear that chocolate covered cherries story


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 14, 2006)

Congratulations!  Time to celebrate!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2006)

congrats to you james: a really great guy, a funny dude, and a true gentleman.
you certainly deserve it!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 14, 2006)

Congratulations to our newest cook of the month!!

About time we saw you up there James, you really deserve it... enjoyed your story too... hey you could have taken some ballet lessons when you were at school, too you know??  

So when you are going to tell us about the Chocolate covered cherries??

Well, here's a treat from me... our special virtual gelato!!


----------



## middie (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats Maidrite !


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats James. Now out with the chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats, James.

A major asset to any site.  I'm glad you're here.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 14, 2006)

James,
no one deserves this more than you..You are a friend to all and one we all treasure..Thanks just for being YOU...

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 14, 2006)

I didn't recieve the March newsletter and would love to read it. Could someone please forward a copy to me..

kadesma


----------



## licia (Mar 14, 2006)

I would be happy to, but don't know exactly how to do so.


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 14, 2006)

*My Mother and Father were very big into politics, So much so we had a few chances to meet some fun people. My Mother and Father were invited to the White House many times and went a few. My Mother was assigned as County Ambassador and Picked up President Carter and the First Lady and brought them to our house for raising campaign funds for some State Offices . Jimmy Carter was there to Campaign for a few of them . Yes there were FBI Agents with Us . They also tried some of my Goodies !!!!  We knew 6 weeks in advance that he would be there. I made my goodies 3 weeks ahead of time. Chocolate Covered Cherries aren't hard to make but do require time to set up. I don't have the recipe here but will try to get another copy from my teacher . Yes she still teaches !!!!!!  The dough you make, its hard to believe it will make the gooey center, You wrap it around your pitted cherries and dip it 3 times in warm chocolate put it on wax paper and into the freezer it goes for at least 10 days to two weeks. We had many Goodies but they asked me for My copy of the recipe  and said they really enjoyed the Cherries. I was told anytime I was in the Neighborhood to stop by  . Do you think they would remember me after this long ? I know they would remember my parents. *
*P.S. Bonus I received an "A" for my SA in English about this that Year !!!!!!!!  *
*Believe it or Not................  *


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 14, 2006)

{{{{{{{{JAMES}}}}}}}

You are a great asset to this site and I appreciate your involvement here - you can really bring us up when we need it!  Sounds like you had some great life experiences.  I'm glad Barbara got you hooked and you are now part of "us".  I can't wait to meet you and Barbara - I know it will happen sometime.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 15, 2006)

Congratulations, James!!    They couldn't have picked a nicer and more deserving guy!!


----------



## cara (Mar 18, 2006)

I must admit, I read the newsletter a few minutes ago ;o)
haven't seen before, but I must admit, that's a great choice!
Congrats!!


----------

